# ‘You must not touch or feel people’s muscles’ - Judge



## Ned Pointsman (Dec 1, 2006)

The big fucking nonce.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 10, 2006)

I always assumed Purple Acki was something made up to scare kids.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 10, 2006)

> Last week Deputy District Judge Aled Jones imposed a peculiarly-worded order on Arobieke.
> 
> It forbade him to "touch, feel or measure the muscle area of any person, or request any person to carry out squat exercises".
> 
> ...


I didn't know they could do that ....


----------

